

A few days with Google Contributor - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2015/04/28/a-few-days-with-google-contributor/

======
kolev
I've been using it, it's a good start, but can't believe OpenSky got 15% of my
$10 and I don't even recall it showing Google Ads, but maybe that's from
retargeting.

